# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  MRI Scan

## Sannegroot1

Ik overweeg om een bodyscan cq MRI Scan te laten maken, maar hoe kies je nu de beste aanbieder, als je naar de sites gaat voor een *MRIscan*, heb je veel opties en mogelijkheden, maar welke aanbieder is heeft de beste prijs kwaliteit?

Mvg.

Sanne

----------


## Neetje

Moeilijk, ik heb het er ook weleens over gehad met mijn huisarts, omdat een vriendin van mij zoiets als optie gaf. Maar omdat hij zei dat het zinloos is voor mijn klachten ben ik mezelf er niet verder meer in gaan verdiepen.

Misschien weet je zorgverzekeraar OF tros radar een goeie aanbieder

----------


## Luuss0404

Hm wat ik op die site zag waren lijkt mij vaste prijzen...
Ik zie op internet veel uitleg over body scans, maar niet een test hierover van welke nou de beste is  :Frown:

----------

